# Cost of building extension in Dublin?



## DaveD (3 May 2007)

Anyone have a reasonably accurate cost per square foot of building a house extension in Dublin?

Nothing fancy just an extra room to the rear of a house. If you had one build recently I'd appreciate advice on what prices to expect for around 400sqft, and if you know the name of a good builder then all the better!

D


----------



## Muffinb (3 May 2007)

Hi there, we are planning same sort of thing, 14ft x 24.5 ft extension across back of houuse and Father in law is bulider and he said going rate it about €250 per sq ft. Ours will work our about €80K give or take if we can do some stuff ourself even with him on the job so still quite expensive(Im nearly sure he said sqft and not sq metre as we first worked it out of 8K!!)

Hope this helps,

Muffin


----------



## bullbars (3 May 2007)

250 quid a square foot is exceptionally costly! If it was a kitchen extension with new high spec. fittings & fixtures t might justify it a bit!


----------



## Muffinb (3 May 2007)

Ours is kitchen come diner all across back of house almost doubling bottom area of house, what sort of figures were you thinking thenso we can compare?? I know there are lots of drains etc to be moved underneath but I am B&Q/ Homebase Kitchen girl at heart so nothing expensive for me!!

I presume I didn't get the ft and mtres thing mixed up but leaving the house the other night we definitely had figure of about 80K in mind.

Interested to hear more...


----------



## efm (3 May 2007)

Muffinb said:


> ......Father in law is bulider and he said going rate it about €250 per sq ft.....


 
€250 ?? going rate where ? Foxrock / D4?

Unless there is something particularly tricky about the extension you are doing or, as bullbars suggested, the price includes something like a Clive Christian kitchen then that's a mad price.

Builders finish you should be able to get a quote of €130 to €150 per sq ft


----------



## demoivre (3 May 2007)

As I said in 
this thread don't be surprised at  the huge variation  in quotes. The  friend that I referred to in that thread is rebuilding in South Dublin as I speak - the quotes he got varied by 100 %.


----------



## masterK (3 May 2007)

I'm coming towards the end of an extension to the back of the house circa. 300 sq. feet which is costing 125 per sq. foot.  We got prices off 6 builders, some coming in at 270 per sq. foot. The average seemed to be about 170-180. This is in Dublin.


----------



## DaveD (3 May 2007)

masterK said:


> I'm coming towards the end of an extension to the back of the house circa. 300 sq. feet which is costing 125 per sq. foot.  We got prices off 6 builders, some coming in at 270 per sq. foot. The average seemed to be about 170-180. This is in Dublin.



Can i ask if you went with the cheapest quote and if so are you happy with your choice?

Thanks to all who replied, guess I should expect huge variations in price, all I need to do now if find a good builder! Any recommendations?


----------



## dvpower (3 May 2007)

I got a 20 * 16 extension in Dublin last year for about €40,000 for the basic build.


----------



## Muffinb (4 May 2007)

Curious DVPower!!:  what sort of extension as sounds about the same size as mine Im planning. Mine is whole back of house, sloping roof from back of house to front of new extension with 3 big skylights and 2 big ceiling to floor doors, kitchen at one end with island and then table and chairs far end, Is your anything similar?? seems my quote is very south Dublin even though FIL is doing it but he is not really going to charge going rate but am curious that your is half of ours! We have drains to move etc so maybe that is some extra expense??

Thanks


----------



## nai (4 May 2007)

we did a 40 sq metre extension last year by direct labour for all trades with my dad and i doing roof/carpentry/slabbing work and it worked out about 26k finished (with 40" plasma/wooden floor/painted) - looks like your FIL is taking you all for a ride (unless as someone said you are getting a Siematic kitchen or something else plush). We have 2 skylights (s06 veluxes (biggest ones, i think) and a 4 metre glass/french door combo.


----------



## rugbyman (11 Oct 2007)

This is so interesting, and the variation between quotes is unreal. I have about a 500 sqft build at the rear of an exisiting house. It some demolition work although not much, and then a 2 storey construction that goes up and then over the garage in an L shape, quite common these days in over garage extensions. The bottom floor will be ground to ceiling glass/sliding doors but the overall design is simple enough. I have quotes all over the place. Has anybody built a similar extension i.e 2 storey over garage and what sort of costs has it entailed.The extension itself will house an open plan living area, kitchen and upstairs 2 bedrooms and an onsuite. I would welcolme any advice. Thanks


----------



## kkelliher (11 Oct 2007)

As a quantity surveyor this thread has explained exactly why the question "how much does it cost per ft²" is nonsence. Unless your building is identical in every way and spec to another the difference can be great. One kitchn can cost 10 times that of another and the slighest difference in windows sizes can make a hugh difference. 

Remember that a builder is going to want a decent return for his work so 15-20k profit on a decent sized extension would not be unheard off.

Self Building is the way to go if you have the time. Remember your time is spent at the start in planning it. You dont have to be there every day. Get every trade to supply and fit and you will save alot of hasstle. You will say the builders profit if nothing else.


----------

